# World's largest roach found in Borneo



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 23, 2004)

A Nature Conservancy expedition in Borneo has turned up new species including what is, at 10 cm [4 in], believed to be the largest roach known.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4121637.stm

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=588&art_id=qw1103717520842B253

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Lochala (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks a lot like the harlequin beetles we find here in the southwest U.S.


----------



## nightbreed (Dec 23, 2004)

I was reading the article at the BBC site when I noticed the search bar at the top of the page, I started to wonder if they had any stories about T's I did a search and sure enough they had a few, while I was sifting through the various reports I came across this 

click here

WTH are they on? I especially liked the part about the T having its fangs removed :wall: then they say it could make a child sick, how with no fangs? maybe if the kid ate it :? 
I know its an old newsreport so if its already been posted on here somewhere I apologise


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 23, 2004)

Nightbreed, your link is seems to be broken...

I think this is what you wanted 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3201121.stm


----------



## nightbreed (Dec 23, 2004)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> Nightbreed, your link is seems to be broken...
> 
> I think this is what you wanted
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3201121.stm


doh! stupid me  :? 
thanks Schlyne  :worship:


----------



## Brian F. (Dec 24, 2004)

Very cool find.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Buspirone (Dec 24, 2004)

Now how long will it be before we can own them??


----------



## El Johano (Dec 24, 2004)

Very cool, I'm visiting Borneo this summer, I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## Angelo (Dec 24, 2004)

very cool looking roach...its so awesome that there still could be all these incredible animals out there that humans still havent found. we're sending satellites out to find new planets and galaxies, but we still havent found everything on our own planet yet. 

the article on that b. smithi was ridiculous. great job spreading ignorance, bbc. that dude Andy Reynolds has got some serious tarantula info issues. what a shame...


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Dec 26, 2004)

I read a report once about a spider that could lull ppl to sleep by playing soft rock then it would suck the life out of them before ovipositing eggs in their brains while spitting large flammable hairs that........ oh yeah and it can give children headaches!
ORION


----------



## luther (Jan 3, 2005)

I have reported the errors in the tarantula article to the BBC.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 3, 2005)

Did Indonesia get effected by the Tsunami at all? Because if it did then those "monster" coakroaches are in trouble. BTW someone correct me if i am providing "incorrect" information.

That is a really interesting article, and hopefully we can find more and more new species. Thanks for providing the website Mike (SpiderShoppe)


James


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 3, 2005)

*Whole Lot Of Bs!!*



			
				Schlyne said:
			
		

> Nightbreed, your link is seems to be broken...
> 
> I think this is what you wanted
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3201121.stm


That is the biggest bullshit (excuse my language) that i have ever heard! They make tarantulas sound worse than a NUKE!! 

"It would rather SUCK you to DEATH rather than bite" 

I mean CMON! I have had tarantulas for a couple years now yes i am only 14 but when they make the most gentle tarantula known sound like a hairy BEAST. These are the ads that cause apathy to others here in the world.

I mean _Brachypelma smithi_ is by far the easiest tarantula for me to handle and IMO rarely flicked hairs. 

I really feel bad for people who listen and read that junk and then believe it! 
And when did tarantulas suck people to death and SPIT hairs? False info  :?  :wall:  :wall: 



Take care,

James


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 3, 2005)

*are they safe to feed big t's?*

not that il be allowed to import them into the UK


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 4, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> not that il be allowed to import them into the UK


 Yes im sure t's at the right size can take the roaches easily, as i head not much information has been given  about the roach but an adult t can surely take that roach out.


James


----------



## Chilopet (Nov 11, 2006)

only 4 inches???  What about Giganteous, i hear that they can get up to 6inches


----------



## Gigas (Nov 12, 2006)

They max out at 5 if they're lucky, and this thread is nearly 2 years old...


----------



## Mat (Nov 12, 2006)

mimic58 said:


> not that il be allowed to import them into the UK


Why not?  Certainly there would be no problem bringing them in through UK Customs at the airport - live roaches are not on any protected species lists.  Getting them out of Borneo may be a bigger problem.  Perhaps you could find your suitcase has been ''infested'' when you get home......


----------



## Halgeir (Nov 12, 2006)

My question is - Where is the picture of the millipede they discovered!?


----------



## Hisserdude (May 8, 2016)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but does anyone know the scientific name for this roach species? Was it ever even described?


----------



## Em the bug (May 10, 2016)

Schlyne said:


> Nightbreed, your link is seems to be broken...
> 
> I think this is what you wanted
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3201121.stm


Jesus, I've read a lot of rubbish about spiders in my time, but I think this might be the worst I've seen. 

My favourite bit though:

_"The spider's owner, Andy Reynolds, had taken his pet into his garden when it was frightened off by a dog." 
_
What?!


----------



## wizentrop (May 10, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but does anyone know the scientific name for this roach species? Was it ever even described?


@Hisserdude the species name is _Miroblatta baai, _described in 2007
https://www.researchgate.net/profil...laberidae)/links/55d5b9a008aeb38e8a7fe024.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 10, 2016)

wizentrop said:


> @Hisserdude the species name is _Miroblatta baai, _described in 2007
> https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Philippe_Grandcolas/publication/280953701_Miroblatta_baai_a_new_very_large_cockroach_species_from_caves_of_Borneo_(Blattaria_Blaberidae)/links/55d5b9a008aeb38e8a7fe024.pdf


Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 15, 2016)

wizentrop said:


> @Hisserdude the species name is _Miroblatta baai, _described in 2007
> https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Philippe_Grandcolas/publication/280953701_Miroblatta_baai_a_new_very_large_cockroach_species_from_caves_of_Borneo_(Blattaria_Blaberidae)/links/55d5b9a008aeb38e8a7fe024.pdf


Also the largest documented specimen in the description is 65 mm, a far cry from the articles claiming 100mm. The title of this thread should be changed to world's largest misreported roach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 15, 2016)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Also the largest documented specimen in the description is 65 mm, a far cry from the articles claiming 100mm. The title of this thread should be changed to world's largest misreported roach.


Yeah, definitely not the longest roach around. Still, that's pretty large, and it is a very unusual species. At least it hit the press in a non-negative way.


----------

